# My PH tests at 7.0 or 7.1. should this idealy be



## afcno9 (Dec 27, 2003)

lower for red bellies, maybe 6.5-6.8? How can i easliy lower the PH? Or do you think that there is no need? Help appreciated!


----------



## ViBE (Jul 22, 2003)

I have my pH at that level too. They're fine....

Even worse, when my water was at 6.8, my RBP started dying.


----------



## DonH (Jan 25, 2003)

There is no need to adjust your pH. I wish my pH was stable at 7.0...


----------



## afcno9 (Dec 27, 2003)

Thats great news, i just heard that p's like a ph slightly lower than 7. I shall keep it the way it is then.
Thanks for replies.


----------



## 1piranhaman (Apr 21, 2004)

i keep all my tanks at a steady 6.0. its good to have low ph, but concistancy is the key. if it is at 7.8 even, that would be okay as long as they were acclimated properly and it stays constant.


----------



## BUBBA (Sep 4, 2003)

afcno9 said:


> lower for red bellies, maybe 6.5-6.8? How can i easliy lower the PH? Or do you think that there is no need? Help appreciated!


 If it stays the same at 7.0 7.1 your good ..


----------



## joefromcanada (Apr 16, 2004)

yeah my ph is 7.8, im leaving it at that, id rather have a steady 7.8 then a fluctuating ph.


----------



## 1piranhaman (Apr 21, 2004)

well you can lower it, but being that high it would take some time. only lower .2 a day, .4 is pushing it but it can be done without stressing them to badly.


----------



## Dr. Giggles (Oct 18, 2003)

DonH said:


> There is no need to adjust your pH. I wish my pH was stable at 7.0...


 Like the man said you are right on.....no worries.


----------



## mrnewbie (Apr 14, 2004)

a stable ph is more important than one that is constanly fluctuating my ph is @ 7.5 and ive never had any trouble


----------

